# Whole Chittum Burl



## DRW

For auction, this whole Chittum burl. All proceeds got to Woodbarter since I missed the auction. I will pay shipping. This burl measures 6" x 7" x 14" at is max measurements. Hard to tell by pics but this has great eyes in the cut face. Thanks for the interest, let's get a good donation going here. Starting bid is $20, minimum increment is $5. Auction ends tomorrow at 9pm CST. Thanks. Dave

http://i337.Rule #2/albums/n376/duckinfoolpics/IMG_20150405_0834397461_zpsepvo7wvx.jpg

http://i337.Rule #2/albums/n376/duckinfoolpics/IMG_20150405_0835042181_zps3wpfdzwz.jpg

http://i337.Rule #2/albums/n376/duckinfoolpics/IMG_20150405_0835292921_zpsplxbbut6.jpg

http://i337.Rule #2/albums/n376/duckinfoolpics/IMG_20150405_0836033721_zpsmzqbsq7l.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

$20.37


----------



## manbuckwal

$40


----------



## SENC

Yep, really hard to tell about those eyes. Worthless piece of wood. $50

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

We're accustomed to things costing more up here... $60

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232

45.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232

that was fast. $65

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## guylaizure

$65

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

looks crappy- $70.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa burl

$70.oo


----------



## pa burl

urghhh. 80$

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

If Henry is in this then he is going to have to come off of some of that money $90

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greggas

105

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem




----------



## woodintyuuu

hmmmmmm very interesting !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking




----------



## Tclem

Oh no. Henry and cliff in this. I'll just buy some candy and watch this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

I just hope it raises close to what it is worth. 

I don't know that most of us realize how lucky we are to have Dave supplying WBites, and at very reasonable prices and trades, too. This stuff is rare as hen's teeth and chicken lip pie, and before Dave came along I'd only found a couple sources... only one of whom was regularly stocked. The latter was so proud of his primo stuff, I could only afford a few small chunks of his 2nd grade. Dave's is as high or higher quality than the other guy's primo, at much better pricing.

Just saying, get it while the gettin' is good. And don't be afraid to pay for it. You won't likely see pieces like this often.

Happy sniping.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodintyuuu

SENC said:


> I just hope it raises close to what it is worth.
> 
> I don't know that most of us realize how lucky we are to have Dave supplying WBites, and at very reasonable prices and trades, too. This stuff is rare as hen's teeth and chicken lip pie, and before Dave came along I'd only found a couple sources... only one of whom was regularly stocked. The latter was so proud of his primo stuff, I could only afford a few small chunks of his 2nd grade. Dave's is as high or higher quality than the other guy's primo, at much better pricing.
> 
> Just saying, get it while the gettin' is good. And don't be afraid to pay for it. You won't likely see pieces like this often.
> 
> Happy sniping.


i will reply that everything henry said was a FLAT out lie period!!!! He is actually sugar coating this . Dave is doing the greatest favor we all can imagine. I am ratting myself out here ,but when you see a grown man fall overhimself to trade what is also some of the rarest woods around, lke i did with the amboyna burl , folks should get the hint. This chittum is more than rare, its next to imposible to get!! Amboyna is still attainable if you want to pay big money, thats all it takes, but this stuff - lets say you get what you pay for . This pc of wood WILL bring the proper amount for this site. Dave busted his britches to do this, so henry I hope @SENC you dont mind as paul harvey once said "thats the rest of the story"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Well I may have to take out a loan to get above Henry and cliff. Yall better watch out. Here I come.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1




----------



## Final Strut




----------



## DRW

Aww Henry @SENC and Cliff @woodintyuuu , you're making me blush, lol. I just enjoy what this site does for people like us. Good people, good honest deals. If it wasn't for this place, I wouldn't have anything of the variety of wood I do. Thanks to everyone on this site for making it what it is! Heck I may bid on this piece myself

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tclem

DRW said:


> Aww Henry @SENC and Cliff @woodintyuuu , you're making me blush, lol. I just enjoy what this site does for people like us. Good people, good honest deals. If it wasn't for this place, I wouldn't have anything of the variety of wood I do. Thanks to everyone on this site for making it what it is! Heck I may bid on this piece myself


I need to see how far you are from me in Mississippi and come watch over your stash for you one weekend while you are off hunting.


----------



## manbuckwal

Dave, is this a fresh cut piece or is it dry ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I will go 115.00 so noboby gets stuck with this nasty piece of wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DRW

manbuckwal said:


> Dave, is this a fresh cut piece or is it dry ?


 It is fresh cut, but from a tree that was dead/dying, so I'm guessing it'll be around the same as the last batch I posted, in the 17% range. I will note that this stuff dries fast.


----------



## Tclem

DRW said:


> It is fresh cut, but from a tree that was dead/dying, so I'm guessing it'll be around the same as the last batch I posted, in the 17% range. I will note that this stuff dries fast.


Go cut some more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> Go cut some more.



and Tony will not only buy what you cut but also pay for your missed day of work

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I don't know that most of us realize how lucky we are to have Dave supplying WBites, and at very reasonable prices and trades, too. This stuff is rare as hen's teeth and chicken lip pie, and before Dave came along I'd only found a couple sources... only one of whom was regularly stocked. The latter was so proud of his primo stuff, I could only afford a few small chunks of his 2nd grade. Dave's is as high or higher quality than the other guy's primo, at much better pricing.



Perfectly stated. And to top it off that he's DONATING this golden nugget is nothing short of a truly sacrificial gift on his part. I hope that everyone will never forget this when making trades with him in the future. I know I won't.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson

$120. I have no idea what I'd do with it but ya'll comments makes me think I need it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> a truly sacrificial gift






I'm willing to sacrifice Henry, does that count. ????

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SENC

I'm not worth that much!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> I'm not worth that much!



Tony says u are on your good days


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> Tony says u are on your good days


Worth a slab of pine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aurora North

so... many... eyes!! saawwwweeeeeeeeeettt!! Kudos to whoever gets this. Can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> Worth a slab of pine




He's totally gonna snipe this !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC

I wanna see some big swingers!


----------



## TimR




----------



## DRW

Lol, I gotta do this more often, this has been cracking me up all day!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

SENC said:


> I wanna see some big swingers!



Let's keep this PG13 mister.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> I wanna see some big swingers!



I didn't realize u wanted to see it again, but here you go ...........

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## TimR

DRW said:


> Lol, I gotta do this more often, this has been cracking me up all day!


----------



## manbuckwal

Mike1950 said:


> looks crappy- $70.



This right here is a shocker ^ but I guess.....................

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

It looks like the only chittum-lover that hasn't yet bid is going to win this . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodintyuuu

lets get this party started $243

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Wait a minute I thought I was actually going to be able to play but dayum Cliff you kicked my ass before I even stepped in the ring !!!

Still worth every penny for sure and then some!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

That just very quickly exceeded my limit. I'm a gonna stay back here until the shootin' dies down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

woodintyuuu said:


> lets get this party started $243



Holy C-notes batman, that just ain't fair !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Dang, both barrels fired off on that one!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

i suspect it aint over till the bell rings


----------



## SENC

Ring?


----------



## SENC

Tap, tap, tap!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

It does appear to be 9pm central time.....


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> Holy C-notes batman, that just ain't fair !



This is somehow going to turn into one of the most valuable teapots ever, outside of the Ming Dynasty museum. I couldn't be happier for who won it because it WILL be served justice. Not that the rest of you couldn't have but man-o-man I am proud to know Cliff won this.

CONGRATS CLIFF!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Well, that was quick.


----------



## Kevin

Dave that was awesome - I know you weren't doing it for any other reason except to support a forum you love but trust me my friend you will get it back in spades from those of us who take notice of such generosity.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> This is somehow going to turn into one of the most valuable teapots ever, outside of the Ming Dynasty museum. I couldn't be happier for who won it because it WILL be served justice. Not that the rest of you couldn't have but man-o-man I am proud to know Cliff won this.
> 
> CONGRATS CLIFF!!!


kevin thanks for the compliments but i cannot as henry so aptly said miss out on an opportunity to use this wood to make stuff i sell, the shape of these last few pcs dave has listed are exactly what i need exactly and thats why they are that valuable to me. HERE is the good news after i rough out some blanks from both pcs of chittum that i strong-armed everyone for:i will put all the drops up for auction with the proceeds given again to the site i imagine there will be a pretty nice pile to go around> THE SITE will get to sell these burls twice win -win -win hope this helps anyone who thought i was being greedy (I WAS) thanks Dave and to everyone cliff

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 4


----------



## Tclem



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

woodintyuuu said:


> kevin thanks for the compliments but i cannot as henry so aptly said miss out on an opportunity to use this wood to make stuff i sell, the shape of these last few pcs dave has listed are exactly what i need exactly and thats why they are that valuable to me. HERE is the good news after i rough out some blanks from both pcs of chittum that i strong-armed everyone for:i will put all the drops up for auction with the proceeds given again to the site i imagine there will be a pretty nice pile to go around> THE SITE will get to sell these burls twice win -win -win hope this helps anyone who thought i was being greedy (I WAS) thanks Dave and to everyone cliff


I'm in


----------



## Kevin

I can't even believe how lucky I am to be among you sorry sum beeches. Y'all never cease to amaze.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodintyuuu

Donation button done I think i did it right @Kevin thanks for letting me be a part of this group of misfits

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DRW

Well done fellas! Thanks for such a good time the last 24 hours!! Congrats Cliff, I'll just add this to the box, lol. You guys Rock!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13

Darn...that was cool. Great job Cliff. I can't wait to see what comes out of it.....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> I'm in


No, you're not. We'll see to it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> No, you're not. We'll see to it.


Stay out of this. I do have good credit you know.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> No, you're not.  We'll see to it.


I got the donation from you Henry thanks. I'll freeze Tony's account when you say the word.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> I got the donation from you Henry thanks. I'll freeze Tony's account when you say the word.


Sometimes I wish you would. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> I got the donation from you Henry thanks. I'll freeze Tony's account when you say the word.


Let's wait until Cliff posts those drops. I'd like him to see them and think he has a chance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Let's wait until Cliff posts those drops. I'd like him to see them and think he has a chance.


Not funny clown

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GeorgeS

You guys crack me up! I had no intentions of bidding on this but visited just for the laughs!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

